# Super monkey



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We pulled the boat to Pensacola Friday afternoon and got a hotel room so we could get an early start Saturday morning. We got out of Pensacola fairly early that morning and once clearing Pensacola Pass it smoothed out nice. We put out a trolling spread around the steps on the way to Petronis. We didn't have any luck so we pulled lines and made bait at Petronis. This was the first time I have ever been over this way. Those Rigs are huge. It looks like they are closer than they are from a distance. Kinda makes it hard to judge the distance! 

Anyways after catching a good bit of small hardtails we ran towards deepwater champion and on towards Horn MTN which is where we wanted to overnight at. We put a spread back out before we got to Horn and made a lap around it. We got a knockdown on the deep diving plug and after a few second blistering run it came unbuttoned. We figured either a wahoo or barracuda? 

It was about 3 30 at this time and there wasn't much going on so we headed to Noble Globetrotter for a look around. We ran part of the way and ran across a weed line so we put the spread back out. After pulling on it awhile we had a hit on the bird/squid chain with a cedar plug on the back of it. I grabbed the rod and after a few seconds it came off so I dropped it back and the blackfin came back to it. We got him in the boat and continued on. We made a few laps around the Globetrotter and didn't mark anything or so we decided to run back to Horn and setup our chunk.

With only 1 blackfin in the box we were really hoping to get a few yellowfin on ice. We were 1 of 7 boats at Horn Saturday night. 3 of them were charter boats. I had my radio on scan listening and they kept calling the center consoles Monkey boats which I thought was pretty funny cause its true. Anyways they kept us up on the football scores and entertained us for a few hours. Not many yellowfin were caught. Matter of fact I only saw one of the charter boats hooked up with one. If they were telling the truth on the radio only 43yellows were caught at Horn while we were awake. We had one hardtail get slammed but didn't get a solid hookup. It was possibly our one shot at a yellow and we missed it. We jigged up probably 100 blackfin and I think we wound up keeping like 10.

After getting some sleep we headed to Ram Powell for the morning bite. No action there either Sunday morning so we set up to troll a small scattered line close to the Marlin that lead almost due north. The bird/squid with cedar goes off and I grab it and I see the outrigger line go off so my friend grabs it. We pull in 2 gaffer size dolphin and put the spread back out. 

About 10 minutes later the way back line goes off and my friend Shanon grabs it. It jumps and we see its a marlin. My other friend and I clear lines and he gets the gopro recording. We get the marlin to the boat and see its a rat sized blue. We pull it in the boat for a quick pick and got a clean release on it. We get the spread back out and as soon as we get back going BAMMM the right rigger line gets hit. I grab it and slide the drag up and a Sailfish starts grey hounding and pulling drag off the Talica 25. We get it in and get a pic and get the clean release. 

After that we had to get on the radio and brag a little bit to the charter guys who had been talking about looking for fish that morning. We got upgraded from a monkey boat to a Super Monkey boat according to them!

After that we trolled a little more and then pointed toward home. Got back to the house about 11 30 last night. I'm paying for the trip this weekend today but its more than worth it! This was Keepin' Up's first Marlin and Sailfish!

Over all we covered 335 miles!

We didn't get a clean pic of the marlin cause my friend cut the camera off. So this is the best shot!









Here is my first Sailfish from my own boat! This is just a screenshot from my phone Im going to try and get a better quality pic later.









Flamethrower at Horn MTN









Noble Globetrotter


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another nice report from the weekend and not too bad for a "monkey boat"!

That would be a White, not a Blue. You can see the rounded anal fin and the long pecs


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Another nice report from the weekend and not too bad for a "monkey boat"!
> 
> That would be a White, not a Blue. You can see the rounded anal fin and the long pecs


We called ourselves looking at it before we released it but I guess we got it wrong! It sure was lit up when we got it beside the boat! I wish we had gotten better pic and video. I guess its a good thing it wasn't a blue cause Shanon didn't take his blue marlin plunge! Either way its still my boats first Marlin!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> We called ourselves looking at it before we released it but I guess we got it wrong! It sure was lit up when we got it beside the boat! I wish we had gotten better pic and video. I guess its a good thing it wasn't a blue cause Shanon didn't take his blue marlin plunge! Either way its still my boats first Marlin!


Well....some people take the dunk on their first bill, others say it's your first Blue. Dunno, use your own rule here


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Well....some people take the dunk on their first bill, others say it's your first Blue. Dunno, use your own rule here


I didn't want any bad "juju" so I took my first plunge after a swordy and a sail fish..... Just to be safe lol!
Nice job man, landing bill fish on your own boat is awesome. Congratulations, and thanks for the report.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds like a great way to spend a weekend! Good job!!!


----------

